# Little Spider



## Hooker771 (Apr 5, 2010)

Went back out this evening and saw this little guy on the siding of my house.  He got pissed off and started hopping down toward me then jumped into the lens of my camera.  Scared me to death. LOL.  He cant be bigger than an eraser on a pencil.  LOL

I did get my new extension tubes in today so no more tricking my lens.  I used the tokina 100mm macro 2.8 as well as 2 rings.


----------



## gunghorjc (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice shots. As far as that little guy jumping onto my lens, I'd have dropped the camera and ran screaming away like a wee little baby. I ain't afraid to admit that, lol


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 5, 2010)

My girlfriend would benefit from your lens.


----------



## Diana G (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, great detail. Cute little guy...hehe


----------



## Hooker771 (Apr 6, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> My girlfriend would benefit from your lens.


 

Im not exactly sure what this means, but I hope your not too hard on yourself.  LOL:lmao:


----------



## cnutco (Apr 6, 2010)

Wicked macro!


----------



## dearEvan (Apr 6, 2010)

That is one strange little alien! Great shots, especially #1.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hooker771 said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > My girlfriend would benefit from your lens.
> ...


----------



## tomhooper (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice shot of a little Jumping Spider.  I really like shooting them.  Great job and hope you like the extension tubes.  Which brand did you get?


----------



## Hooker771 (Apr 7, 2010)

I got the Opteka from amazon.  Seems to be a good deal and they feel really solid.  I have not seen the Kenko but I cant imagine they are that much better given the price difference.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0038ZORB2/ref=oss_product]Amazon.com: Opteka Auto Focus DG Macro Extension Tube Set for Canon EOS 1D, 5D, 7D, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, Digital Rebel XT, XTi, XS, XSi, T1i & T2i SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------

